# Curtis 1204/1205 control board



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a circuit diagram or a parts layout description of the curtis 1204/1205 control board? As far as I'm aware curtis has not released their schematic.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

jehan12413 said:


> Does anyone have a circuit diagram or a parts layout description of the curtis 1204/1205 control board? As far as I'm aware curtis has not released their schematic.


I just replied to another of your posts about diodes and I wondered if you were working on a Curtis, so now I know.
Take a look at Otmar and Rich's schematic of a Curtis 1221b at:
http://www.evdl.org/docs/curtis_1221b_schematic.pdf
This older 1221b uses the same drive circuitry as the 1204/1205 and quite a lot of the circuitry is the same or very similar.
One difference (besides voltage and current ratings) is that the 1204/1205 and even newer 1208s use a single chip PWM generator
in the first stages of the controller. They all use the same totem pole circuit to drive the FETs.

Cheers
Mark


----------

